# port-A-Cath removal dx?



## BFAITHFUL (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't know what icd-9 code to use for the following?

60 yr old female with triple-negative breast cancer, who has a port-A-Cath in place.  she finished her chemotherapy and now ants her Port-A-Cath removed.

Im coding for the ASC so basically this is all I have to go by..... Can I maybe use V58.11

thanks


----------



## Mojo (Aug 14, 2011)

Look at V58.81.


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Aug 15, 2011)

but it's not to fit and adjust a catheter , it's actually to remove,


----------



## Mojo (Aug 15, 2011)

BFAITHFUL said:


> but it's not to fit and adjust a catheter , it's actually to remove,



I have the AAPC ICD-9 Expert for Hospitals and Payers edition. Under the code description for V58.81 is the additional info of "Removal or replacement of catheter."


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes... I noticed this shortly after I posted my reply

Thanks


----------

